# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Vonesa mendore

## fatlumi18

ndoshta ka qenë edhe me heret kjo teme, por per shume arsye me duhet ndonje esse e shkurter ta postoni se qfar ne te verrtet eshte retardimi mental...

flm per mirekuptim

----------


## nausika

> ndoshta ka qenë edhe me heret kjo teme, por per shume arsye me duhet ndonje esse e shkurter ta postoni se qfar ne te verrtet eshte retardimi mental...
> 
> flm per mirekuptim




Retardimi mendor eshte nje disabilitet i zhvillimit normal qe fillon zakonisht tek femijet perpara moshes 18 vjec. Perkufizohet ne nivelin e funksioneve intelekruale sikurse dhe ato adaptive  (nqs. dikush nuk eshte ne gjendje te funksionoje ne jeten e perditshme)
Reth 3 % e popullesise ka retardim mendor dhe reth 7-8 million njerez te tille jetojne me USA. Diagnozohet kur individi nuk ka zhvillim te normalshem intelektual  (dikush me IQ 70-75), dhe eshte i paarfte te funksionoje ne jeten e perditshme (psh. nuk eshte ne gjendje te flase normalisht, te kuptoje situatat sociale, te mirembahet etc.)

Zakonisht keta individe ecin dhe fillojne te flasin shume me vone sesa popullata normale. 

Retardimi mendor ka disa shkaqe, si psh. gjenetika, trajtim i keq ne fazen embrionike (psh. kur femra shtatzane vuan nga alkoholizmi apo diabeti), semundje te renda qe kalohen ne femileri (psh. meningjiti). Reth 5 % e rasteve shkaktohen nga gjenetika (zakonisht nga kromosoma defektoze X). 

Retardimi mendor nuk sherohet, por mund te ndihmohen individualet per te permiresuar menyren e jeteses. si psh. mund te mesohen si te lahen, te ushqehen dhe si te flasin me ngadale dhe me qarte. 

Preventimet ekzistojne per rastet qe shkaktohen nga semundjet, si psh. vaksinimi dhe kujdesja per femijen para dhe pas lindjes si dhe evitimi i alkolit dhe ushqimi cilesor i nenes. Ekzistojne gjithashtu procedura te posacme te cilat mund te tregojne nqs. nje embrion (fetus) eshte duhe u rritur normalisht ne barkun e nenes (si psh. amniocentesis dhe ultrasonografi).

----------


## fatlumi18

> Retardimi mendor eshte nje disabilitet i zhvillimit normal qe fillon zakonisht tek femijet perpara moshes 18 vjec. Perkufizohet ne nivelin e funksioneve intelekruale sikurse dhe ato adaptive  (nqs. dikush nuk eshte ne gjendje te funksionoje ne jeten e perditshme)
> Reth 3 % e popullesise ka retardim mendor dhe reth 7-8 million njerez te tille jetojne me USA. Diagnozohet kur individi nuk ka zhvillim te normalshem intelektual  (dikush me IQ 70-75), dhe eshte i paarfte te funksionoje ne jeten e perditshme (psh. nuk eshte ne gjendje te flase normalisht, te kuptoje situatat sociale, te mirembahet etc.)
> 
> Zakonisht keta individe ecin dhe fillojne te flasin shume me vone sesa popullata normale. 
> 
> Retardimi mendor ka disa shkaqe, si psh. gjenetika, trajtim i keq ne fazen embrionike (psh. kur femra shtatzane vuan nga alkoholizmi apo diabeti), semundje te renda qe kalohen ne femileri (psh. meningjiti). Reth 5 % e rasteve shkaktohen nga gjenetika (zakonisht nga kromosoma defektoze X). 
> 
> Retardimi mendor nuk sherohet, por mund te ndihmohen individualet per te permiresuar menyren e jeteses. si psh. mund te mesohen si te lahen, te ushqehen dhe si te flasin me ngadale dhe me qarte. 
> 
> Preventimet ekzistojne per rastet qe shkaktohen nga semundjet, si psh. vaksinimi dhe kujdesja per femijen para dhe pas lindjes si dhe evitimi i alkolit dhe ushqimi cilesor i nenes. Ekzistojne gjithashtu procedura te posacme te cilat mund te tregojne nqs. nje embrion (fetus) eshte duhe u rritur normalisht ne barkun e nenes (si psh. amniocentesis dhe ultrasonografi).


Ju falemnderoj përzemërsisht

----------


## dibrani2006

Fatlumi_____Mendje E Vonuar.

..................................................  ..........................

----------


## pendex

Vonesa mendore  Sindroma Daun (Down)

Nese ne nje test per matjen e KI nje person merr me pak se 70 pike ai person ka probleme me sjellje adaptive (shkathtesi gjyhesore ose kompetenca sociale) kosiderohet si I vonuar menderisht,apo thene ndryshme me Sindrome Down (Dauni).

Nivelet e voneses mendore:

Nivelet e voneses mendore apo kategorite  jane 4 :


1.	Niveli i pare ku bejne pjese personat me KI 50-70 dhe quhet kategoria e individeve pak te vonuar menderisht.Kjo kategori perben grupin me te madh (85% te te gjith te vonuareve menderisht ) dhe perfshin ne vetvete nje shumllojllojshmeri vonesasash.Te rriturit qe jane ne nje moshe  te tille mund te kene nje moshe mendeore prej 8-12 vjeq pra nje moshe mendore te nje femiu.

2.	Vonesa mendore mesatare kap nje numer me te vogel individesh (10%) me vonesa mendore te cilet kan nje KI 36-49 dhe nje moshe mendore prej 4-7 vjeq.Ata mund te lexojne dhe te shkrujan ne nje nivel fillestare,por kane nevoj per mbikqyrje te vazhdueshme dhe shpesh sistemohen neper institucione perkatese.

3.	Vonesa mendore e shkalles se rende perfshine individet me KI 20-35.Perbejne 3% te te gjith te vonuareve menderisht,perdorin pak gjuhen dhe jan shume te varur nga personate qe perkujdesen per ta.

4.	Kategori e individeve themelisht e vonuar perbejne 2% te te vonuareve menderisht ne pergjithesi ,kan nje KI nen 20.Ata nuk jane ne gjendje te mesojne madje as veprime rutinore dhe jan totalisht te varur nga ata qe kujdesen per egzistencen e tyre. 


Shkaqet e voneses mendore 

Psikologet jane interesuar per studimin e shkaqeve te voneses mendore, per trajtimin e te vonuareve menderisht dhe per parandalimin e rasteve te tjera.Faktoret qe shkaktojne vonesen mendore jan te ndryshem dhe, per disa prej tyre , ne nuk njohim edhe shkakun .Megjithate dallohen dy grupe shkaqesh te pergjithshme : ato gjenetike dhe mjedisore.

Shkaqet gjenetike :

Shkaqet gjenetike te voneses mendore perfshijne crregullime biokimike si p.sh.: fenilketonuria (phenylketonuria )dhe cregullime kromozomike.Nje kromozom shtese me numer 21 I cili ben qe te kemi tre kromozome me numer 21 ne vend te dy prej tyre dhe ne kete manyre shkakton nje forme te voneses mendore e cila quhet Sindroma Down. (Nenat te shtyera ne moshe kan mundesi qe te lindin femije me Sindrome Down ) .Me rritjen e moshes vezet e ketyre femrave u ekspozohen nje numri te madh rreziqesh te mundshme (si p.sh. : nxehtesia ose rrezet X)Keto rreziqe mund te bejne qe kromosomet te mbeten cift ne vend qe te ndahen normalisht.Ne teresi duket se faktoret e pergjithshem gjenetik qojne ne forma me te lehat te voneses mendore ndersa faktoret me specific qojn ne vonesa me te renda.

Shkaqet mjedisore:

Ekzistojne shume shkaqe te mundshme mjedisore te voneses mendore.Faktoret e vonese mendore gjat shtatezanise mund te jene : perdorimi I medikamenteve te demshme , I duhanit, dieta e varfer ose semundja infective.Mjedis I pergjothshem familjare mund te qoj ne forma te lehta te voneses mendore , te tilla jane ato familje ku femijet jane neglizhuar ose abuzuar ,ose ku behet pak per ti motivuar femijet.

Faleminderit per kohen tuaj...

----------

